# Sticky  FAQ mailing swap block



## Karen

*Could you explain how the blocks are to sent and do I have to use Priority Mail?*

When youâve completed all your blocks and have your labels attached, you will mail them to the hostesses. She will have given you her mailing address at the time you signed up. If you misplace this address, feel free to contact her for that information.

You will send your blocks to the hostess in a mailing envelope in following manner: 

1. You are to send that envelope via either regular or Priority Mail (you are not required to do Priority Mail, but most do because the mailing envelopes are free), with delivery confirmation.

2. Take your package to the post office and be sure and have your delivery confirmation ticket stamped and that your postal worker scans in your package. If your package is not scanned in, it cannot be traced online. 

3. You are to post that delivery confirmation number to the swap thread.​We do this so that we have a tracking number/documentation should a package get lost; and to show that the package was mailed timely. 


*What all do I need to send to the hostess?*

Your envelope to the hostess is to include the following:
1. Your labeled blocks;

2. A return mailing envelope made out to you in which the hostess will mail back the blocks from the other participants;

3. A delivery confirmation ticket (fill out the ticket so all the hostess has to do is attach it and have it stamped). Be sure you included enough postage to cover the delivery confirmation.

4. Postage enough to cover the return of your package. Be sure and include enough should other blocks be heavier than yours.​Some people will send the hostess a note, some additional postage in case someone comes up short, etc.; but this is not required nor expected. 

Remember: You are required to have your package mailed and your delivery confirmation number posted by the deadline date.


----------

